# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Օլիմպիական խաղեր 2008

## Lilushik

Ի՞նչ հաջողություններ կունենան հայերը Պեկինում…

----------


## Tigran Adunts

3 ոսկե մեդալը վատ չէր լինի  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Ուղղակի չինացիք էս վերջին տարիներին շատ են ուժեղացել սպորտում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես կասեի եթե 2 ոսկե մեդալ նվաճեն կարելիա որպես հերոս դիմավորել

----------


## Սերխիո

Դե չինացիք թեթև ատլետիկայում   իսպալնյատ են անում , էլ չասեմ ,որ սեղանի թենիսի ոսկին իրանց ա 100 տոկոս…

Վահիկ ջան ,դու կարողա իմանաս, ֆուտբոլը մերոնք ցույց տալու՞ են ,թե էլի Աթենքի պես ա լինելու…

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չէ,որ ճիշտն ասեմ խաբար չեմ....
բայց էս տարի հետաքրքրությունը ավելի շատա ու շատ ավելի աստղեր են մասնակցելու,լավ կանեն ցույց տան:

----------


## Սամվել

Իմչպես միշտ հույներս Ծանրամարտիկներն ու ըմբիշներն են լինելու  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

ամսի քանիսի՞ն են խաղերը սկսում  :Blush: 

մերոնք 96-ին կարծեմ մի հատ ոսկի են բերել, 2000-ին 2 հատ բրոնզ, բայց 2004-ին տենց էլ մեդալ չբերին, նենց որ հերոսություն կլնի գոնե մի մեդալ բերելը

----------


## Սերխիո

> ամսի քանիսի՞ն են խաղերը սկսում


08.08. 2008 ժամը ՝ 8 անց 8 :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

արդեն սկսվում են  :Love:

----------


## _DEATH_

Ժող բացումը որտեղից կարելիա քաշել ՞՞

----------


## Sunny Stream

Հրաշալի էր կազմակերպած բացումը, ես գամվել էի էկրանին... իսկ բալիկների դեմքերով հովանոցները բացելիս իսկապես հուզվել էի... շատ տպավորիչ, հրաշալի մշակած, յուրօրինակ, գունեղ ու բովանդակալից շոու էին կազմակերպել, յուրաքանչյուր հաջորդ համար զարմացնում ու հիացնում էր նրբաճաշակությամբ, մարդկանց քանակով ու կարգապահությամբ, հետաքրքիր մտահղացումներով... մի խոսքով հրաշք էր!!! բայց չգիտեմ, թե որտեղից կարելի է քաշել... կարծում եմ Հ1-ը, քանի որ արդեն վրան բավականին փող է ծախսել, գոնե մի անգամ էլ ցույց կտա  :Wink: 

Հայերին մեեե~ծ հաջողություն եմ մաղթում!!! դե, մեդալը շատ լավ կլինի, բայց դե եթե միայն էն ժամանակվա «ռեկորդները» չկրկնեն` բոլորից ուշ տեղ հասնել դահուկի ու վազքի մրցումներում, արդեն լավ կլինի... Ծանրամարտիկներից մեդալ ակնկալում եմ:

*Հայեր առա~ջ!!!* 
իսկ որևէ մեկը գիտի՞ հայ մարզիկների ելույթների հեռարձակման օրերն ու ժամերը  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Mari

Ինձ  էլ  շատ  դուր  եկավ  բացումը.  ամեն  ինչ  հիանալի  էր...
 Հին  ժամանակներում,  օլիմպիական  խաղերի  ժամանակ  աշխարհում  խաղաղություն  էր  հաստատվում,  նույնիսկ  պատերազմներն  էին  դադարեցվում: Խաղերի  իմաստն  էլ  ինչ-որ  տեղ  կայանում  էր  նրանում,  որ  հաշտեցներ,  համախմբեր  մարդկությանը: Իսկ  այսօր՝  նույն  օրը,  մարդիկ  սպանում  են  միմյանց... Մարդակեր  գազան՝  մարդը  դեռ  երկար  էսպես  կմնա....

Հ. Գ. կներեք,  չդիմացա

----------


## Interci

քանի որ ֆուտբոլը ամսի 7-ինա սկսվել, ես գրում եմ արդյունքները
հաջորդ փուլը ամսի 10-ինա

«A» խումբ. 

Ավստրալիա-Սերբիա՝ 1:1, 
Կոտ-Դ՛Իվուար-Արգենտինա՝ 1:2: 

«B» խումբ. 

Ճապոնիա-ԱՄՆ՝ 0:1, 
Հոլանդիա-Նիգերիա՝ 0:0: 

«C» խումբ. 

Չինաստան-Նոր Զելանդիա՝ 1:1, 
Բրազիլիա-Բելգիա՝ 1:0: 

«D» խումբ. 

Հոնդուրաս-Իտալիա՝ 0:3, 
Կորեա-Կամերուն՝ 1:1:

----------


## Taurus

Չինացիները հզոր սկսեցին, արդեն առաջին օրում 2 հատ ոսկի :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Ով գիտի ինչ որ կայք (երևի հայկական), որ տեղ գրված լինի մերոնց մասին ու առաջիկա ելույթների մասին?

----------


## Amourchik

Նորից սկսեցին հուսախաբ անել: :Angry2: Մեր բռնցքամարտիկներից մեկը դուրս եկավ արդեն, իսկ դյոդոիստների մասին էլ չասեմ ոնց մտան տենց սուս ու փուս դուրս եկան նույնիսկ չհասցրեցի իրանց տենայի հեռուստացույցով :LOL: Հուսով եմ որ գոնե մեր արդեն շատ համակրելի /մեր նկատի ունեմ հայ ազգին/ դարձած ծանրամարտիկները գոնե հուսախաբ չեն անի :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

> Նորից սկսեցին հուսախաբ անել:Մեր բռնցքամարտիկներից մեկը դուրս եկավ արդեն, իսկ դյոդոիստների մասին էլ չասեմ ոնց մտան տենց սուս ու փուս դուրս եկան նույնիսկ չհասցրեցի իրանց տենայի հեռուստացույցովՀուսով եմ որ գոնե մեր արդեն շատ համակրելի /մեր նկատի ունեմ հայ ազգին/ դարձած ծանրամարտիկները գոնե հուսախաբ չեն անի


Լողորդը գոնե չխեղդվի, սաղսալամաթ տուն գա, հաջողություն կլինի:  :Tongue:

----------


## Barça

> Ով գիտի ինչ որ կայք (երևի հայկական), որ տեղ գրված լինի մերոնց մասին ու առաջիկա ելույթների մասին?


եթե մերոնց մասնակցության ծրագիրնա հետաքրքրում ստեղ նայի

----------


## Taurus

> եթե մերոնց մասնակցության ծրագիրնա հետաքրքրում ստեղ նայի


Ապրես :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Թարմ նորություններ Պեկինից :LOL: 

Նոր Հունահռոմեական Ըմբշամարտի 55 կգ( եթե չեմ սխալվում) քաշային կարգում մեր Ռոման Ամոյանը կիսաեզրափակիչում ցավոք պարտվեց ադրբեջանցի Բայրամովին ու հիմա պետքա երեկոյան մրցափուլում պայքարի բրոնզի համար:   :Sad: 
Ափսոս,շատ մոտ էր եզրափակիչը,բայց ոչինչ Ռոման մենք քո հետ ենք` առաջ դեպի բրոնզը :Smile: 

Իսկ Նորայր Բախտամյանը ձախողվեց նաև 100 մ ազատ ոճում`կրկին չկարողանալով դուրս գալ եզրափակիչ ու դուրս մնալով ութնյակից: Այսպիսով Բախտամյանը լքում է Պեկինը:

Դե մեզ մնում են մենակ Հունահռոմեական ու Ազատ Ըմբշամարտերը,Ծանրամարտն ու Բռնցքամարտը, քանի որ չեմ կարծում թե Լողում ու Թեթև Ատլետիկայում ինչ-որ հաջողություններ ունենանք:
Էսօր նաև պետքա Հունահռոմեական Ըմբշամարտում պետքա մրցեր նաև մեր Կարեն Մնցականյանը,բայց իրանից խաբար չունեմ: Իսկ ժամը 16:00-ին հետևում ենք մեր առաջին ծանրամարտիկի `Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանի ելույթին: Չնայած Եվրոպայի առաջնության վախտ հիանալի ելույթ ունեցավ,բայց Օլիմպիական խաղերը Եվրոպայի առաջնություն չի ու նույնիսկ բրոնզե մեդալը մեծ հաջողություն կլինի...

----------


## Taurus

Հենց նոր Ռոմանը բրոնզ բերեց

----------


## Norton

Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը գրավեց երրորդ տեղը: ՈՒռաա!!! :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

1.Չինաստան..........13.........3........4
2.ԱՄՆ........................7..........7.........8
3.Հրվ. Կորեա...........5...........6........1
...
8. Ռուսաստան........2..........4........3
...
12. Ադրբեջան...........1..........2........0
...
32. Հայաստան.........0..........0........2

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
Վաղը ոսկի եմ սպասում! :Hands Up:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Կարծեմ NewYork Times-ի վիճակագրությունն է.
Հայաստանը բնակչության մեկ շնչին ընկնող մեդալների թվով առաջին տեղում է!!!  :Tongue:   :Yahoo: o  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

բայց էականը` մի մարզիկին բաժին ընկնող մեդալների միջին թիվն ա
օրինակ` Տոգոն մի հոգի էր բերել, էդ մի հոգին բրոնզ շահեց

Իմիջայլոց, մենք Բրազիլիայից, Մեքսիկայից, Եգիպտոսից ու շատ ուրիշ մեծ երկրներից առաջ ենք

----------


## Kuk

Ովա՞ տեղյակ` ոսկի մեդալի արժանացած հայ կա՞:

----------


## Աբելյան

մենակ 96-ին, էն էլ մի հոգի

----------


## Kuk

Էս տարի բռոնզ ունենք չէ՞ մի քանի հատ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Էս տարի բռոնզ ունենք չէ՞ մի քանի հատ:


արդեն 4 հատ ունենք…

----------


## _DEATH_

Ժող էս բռոնզը Հայաստանում գինը գցելու աչքիս  :Jpit:  , հինգերրորդ բրոնզը:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ժող էս բռոնզը Հայաստանում գինը գցելու աչքիս  , հինգերրորդ բրոնզը:


 :LOL:  Էլի աչքիս սկսելու ենք պարսիկների վրա ծախել

Ո՞վ տարավ, ո՞ր մարզաձևից

----------


## _DEATH_

> Ո՞վ տարավ, ո՞ր մարզաձևից


Տիկոն ծանրաձողը հանեց

----------


## Kuk

Էս չինացին ոնց որ տապոռ ըլներ, ինչ տալիս էին, հանում էր :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մրցանակային ֆոնդը սպառվեց՝ մեկել թե միբան անի Մարտին Բերբերյանը կանի:

----------


## Kuk

> Մրցանակային ֆոնդը սպառվեց՝ մեկել թե միբան անի Մարտին Բերբերյանը կանի:


Էդ ո՞վ ա:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Էդ ո՞վ ա:


Ըմբիշ ազատ ոճի, թեթևներից 60 կգ կարծեմ

----------


## Kuk

> Ըմբիշ ազատ ոճի, թեթևներից 60 կգ կարծեմ


Հույս կա՞, որ մի բան կբերի: Գոնե Մարտինը արծաթ բերի, թե չէ էդքան բրոնզ ի՞նչ են անելու:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բաքսյորներ էլ ունենք 3 հոգի…
Կարող ա գոնե մեկն ուրախացնի…

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բաքսյորներ էլ ունենք 3 հոգի…
> Կարող ա գոնե մեկն ուրախացնի…


Բռնցքամարտիկները առաջին օրերին են թռել ծառը  :Sad:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բռնցքամարտիկները առաջին օրերին են թռել ծառը :
> (


բայց սաղ թռել են? :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բայց մեկն ինչ-որ դժվարին հաղթանակ էր տարել:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> բայց սաղ թռել են?


 :Yes: 

Ավելացվել է 43 վայրկյան անց



> Բայց մեկն ինչ-որ դժվարին հաղթանակ էր տարել:


Ամեն դեպքում մեդալ չկա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ժողովուրդ ջան, բայց օբյեկտիվ լինենք. կարծում եմ, կարելի է մերոնց ելույթները լավ գնահատել: Ճիշտ ա, ոսկի, արծաթ չունենք, ի տարբերություն մեր հարեւանների, բայց հինգ բրոնզն էլ ա լավ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, բայց օբյեկտիվ լինենք. կարծում եմ, կարելի է մերոնց ելույթները լավ գնահատել: Ճիշտ ա, ոսկի, արծաթ չունենք, ի տարբերություն մեր հարեւանների, բայց հինգ բրոնզն էլ ա լավ…


Ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Եկեք հարևաններին չնայենք: Այլ նայենք, որ երեք միլիոնանոց, գուցե ավելի փոքր թվով բնակչությամբ երկիր ենք, նախորդ օլիմպիական խաղերին ոչ մի մեդալ չունեինք, դրա նախորդին էլ մի հատ բրոնզ: Կարգին առաջընթաց կա: Կարծում եմ՝ մերոնց հոգեբանական պատրաստվածությունն է պակասում: Գևորգ Դավթյանը դրա վառ օրինակն էր, թե չէ հաստատ ոսկի էր բերելու:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Նայեք, Բրազիլիայի չափ եքա պետությունը մեր էս ճստո Հայաստանից քիչ մեդալ ունի  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իսկապես վատ արդյունք չէ:

----------


## Norton

Բա էս ինչա...




> *Հայ բռնցքամարտիկը վստահ հաղթանակ է տանում*
> 
> *13:15 • 15.08.08*
> 
> Այսօր Օլիմպիական խաղերի բռնցքամարտի մրցաշարում իր մեկնարկը հաղթանակով տոնեց Հայաստանի ներկայացուցիչ Հրաչիկ Ջավախյանը։ 60 կգ քաշային կարգում հանդես եկող մեր բռնցքամարտիկը 1/32 եզրափակիչը բաց էր թողնում, իսկ ահա 1/16-ում նա վստահ հաղթանակ տարավ Ռաշիդ Օլավալե Լավալի նկատմամբ։ Արդեն իսկ առաջին ռաունդում Ջավախյանը հաղթեց 4-0 հաշվով, իսկ հետագայում միայն մեծացրեց իր առավելությունը։ Հանդիպման ընդհանուր հաշիվն է 12-0։
> 
> *Tert.am*

----------


## Ձայնալար

Վայ վայ, դեզինֆորմացիա եմ արել կներեք  :Blush: 
Այ իրան ա ծեծել 12:0

----------


## Ձայնալար

Քառորդ եզրափակիչում սրա հետ ա հանդիպելու  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Էս էլ ինքը  :Smile:

----------


## Razo

Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք. Հռիպսիմեյին հալալա… Էս օր լավ պայքարում էր ու 128 կգ էլ բարձրացրեց !!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հինք մեդալ, շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին :Hands Up:

----------


## Razo

> Հինք մեդալ, շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին


Իսկ կասես ես ճիշտ եմ հիշում 128կգ դա Հռիպսիմեյի վերջին ցուցանի՞շն էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հռիփսիմեն ո՞ր տեղը գրավեց:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ապրեն մեր մարզիկները: Անկեղծ ասած ես վախենում էի, որ էս տարի էլ կկրկնվեր Աթենքի խայտառակությունը, բայց մեր մարզիկները մեր երկրի պատիվը իրոք շատ բարձր պահեցին  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բռնցքամարտիկների պահով իսկականից դեզինֆորմացիա էր, որովհետև մեր բռնցքամարտիկները առայժմ փայլուն են հանդես գալիս՝  4 մենամարտից 3-ը հաղթել ենք...  :Hands Up: 
Հրաչյա Ջավախյանը արդեն 1/4 եզրափակիչումա, իսկ Անդրանիկ Հակոբյանն ու Հովհաննես Դանիելյանը 1/8 եզրափակչի իրենց հանդիպումները կանցկացնեն *այսօր,* եթե չեմ սխալվում *16:00-ից հետո*… Սպասենք նորանոր մեդալների:  :Smile: 

Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանի լավ ելույթը որն էր՞ … 11-րդ տեղը գրավեց:  :Angry2: 

Դե բացի բռնցքամարտիկներից հույսա նաև Մարտին Բերբերյանը՝ ազատ ոճի ըմբիշ, բայց իմ անձնական կարծիքով մեր ազատ ոճայինները ձեռնունայն են վերադառնալու…  :Sad: 
Իսկ 5 բրոնզը արդեն իսկ փայլուն հաջողույունա, շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս

----------


## Elmo

Ոսկու հույս ունեն՞ք:

----------


## Razo

> Ոսկու հույս ունեն՞ք:


 :Dntknw: , պիտի որ...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Ո՞ր մարզաձևում, ո՞վ, մեկ էլ եթե խաղի հեռարձակման ժամանակը գիտեք ասեք նայեմ էլի:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանի լավ ելույթը որն էր՞ … 11-րդ տեղը գրավեց:


դե հաշվի առնելով որ վերջի վայրկյանինա որոշվել իրա մասնակցության հարցը, նորմալա :Wink:  չեմ հիշում ով, չեմ հիշում ինչ պատճառով չկարողացավ մասնակցել, նրա փոխարեն Խուրշուդյանը մասնակցեց

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պեկինում մնացել է Հայաստանը ներկայացնող 6 մարզիկ՝ 2 թեթևատլետ, 3 բռնցքամարտիկ ու 3 ազատ ոճի ըմբիշ…
Դե թեթևատլետներից հույս գրեթե չկա, եթե չեմ սխալվում մեկ վազորդուհի ու մեկ նիզականետորդ են…
Ազատ ոճի ըմբիշներն են Մարտին Բերբերյանը,  Սուրեն Մարկոսյանն ու Հարություն Ենոքյանն են ու առավել մեծ հնարավորություններ ունի Բերբերյանը…
Դե իսկ բռնցքամարտիկները շուտով դուրս կգան ռինգ,սպասում ենք...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որ գոնե 2-3 հատ էլ բրոնզ ունենանք, շատ ուրախ կլինեմ:  :Blush:  Ամենասկզբում ասել եմ, որ մերոնք 7-8 մեդալ են բերելու:

----------


## Razo

> դե հաշվի առնելով որ վերջի վայրկյանինա որոշվել իրա մասնակցության հարցը, նորմալա չեմ հիշում ով, չեմ հիշում ինչ պատճառով չկարողացավ մասնակցել, նրա փոխարեն Խուրշուդյանը մասնակցեց


Բա…

 :Yes:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վաբշե-տո վերջին վայրկյան չէր,մի 2 ամիս առաջ էր...

----------


## Razo

> Վաբշե-տո վերջին վայրկյան չէր,մի 2 ամիս առաջ էր...


Չէ, Վահիկ ջան, իրանք ասում էին շատ քիչ ժամանակ էր մնացել, դրա համար էլ տենցա:  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չէ, Վահիկ ջան, իրանք ասում էին շատ քիչ ժամանակ էր մնացել, դրա համար էլ տենցա:


Չեմ կարծում,թե ժամանակը էդքան քիչ էր...
Մելինե Դալուզյանի վնասվածի մասին ես մի 2 ամիս առաջ իմացա ու դրանից հետո միանգամից պարզ դարձավ,որ Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյաննա իրան փոխարինելու:
Պրոֆեսիոնալ ծանրորդի, տվյալ դեպքում նույնիսկ Եվրոպայի նախկին չեմպիոնի համար անթույլատրելի էր նման վատ մարզավիճակում գտնվելը...

----------


## Ֆելո

> Վաբշե-տո վերջին վայրկյան չէր,մի 2 ամիս առաջ էր...


ԵՐԵՎԱՆ, 28 ՀՈՒԼԻՍԻ, ՆՈՅՅԱՆ ՏԱՊԱՆ: Մոսկվայի մարզի Պոդոլսկ մարզավանում Պեկինի օլիմպիական խաղերին նախապատրաստվող Հայաստանի կանանց ծանրամարտի հավաքականի անդամ Մելինե Դալուզյանը (Գյումրի) ենթաստամոքսային գեղձի հիվանդության պատճառով տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց: Այս մասին «ՆՏ»-ի թղթակցին տեղեկացրին հուլիսի 28-ին ՀԱՕԿ-ի լրատվության բաժնից:

Նշվեց, որ Մ.Դալուզյանին տեւական բուժում է անհրաժեշտ, եւ նրա փոխարեն Պոդոլսկ ուսումնամարզական հավաքի է մեկնել Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյանը (Քասախ), որը կմասնակցի Պեկինի օլիմպիական խաղերին:

http://mediaforum.am/armtoday.php?ye...ay=28&LangID=4

 :Cool:

----------


## Razo

> Չեմ կարծում,թե ժամանակը էդքան քիչ էր...
> Մելինե Դալուզյանի վնասվածի մասին ես մի 2 ամիս առաջ իմացա ու դրանից հետո միանգամից պարզ դարձավ,որ Հռիփսիմե Խուրշուդյաննա իրան փոխարինելու:
> Պրոֆեսիոնալ ծանրորդի, տվյալ դեպքում նույնիսկ Եվրոպայի նախկին չեմպիոնի համար անթույլատրելի էր նման վատ մարզավիճակում գտնվելը...


Ok!  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Փաստորեն իմ մոտ հիշողության հետ լուրջ պրոբլեմներ կան  :LOL: 

Լավ էդ սաղ հեչ, փոխեք Հ1 մի քանի վայրկյանից Հովհաննես Դանիելյանի մենամարտնա սկսվում...

Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
2-րդ ռաունդից հետո 3-7 կրվումա Դանիելյանը  :Sad:

----------


## Razo

> Փաստորեն իմ մոտ հիշողության հետ լուրջ պրոբլեմներ կան 
> 
> Լավ էդ սաղ հեչ, փոխեք Հ1 մի քանի վայրկյանից Հովհաննես Դանիելյանի մենամարտնա սկսվում...
> 
> Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
> 2-րդ ռաունդից հետո 3-7 կրվումա Դանիելյանը


Ոնց որ թե կրվում ենք:  :Sad: 

4-ռաունդը մեր օգտին ա

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կրվավ Հովհաննես Դանիելյանը` 7-13   :Sad: 
Մնացին Անդրանիկ Հակոբյանն ու Հրաչյա Ջավախյանը:

----------


## Razo

> Կրվավ Հովհաննես Դանիելյանը` 7-13  
> Մնացին Անդրանիկ Հակոբյանն ու Հրաչյա Ջավախյանը:


Հիմա են կպնելու՞: 

Լացումա Հովհանեսը:  :Cray:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Կրվավ Հովհաննես Դանիելյանը` 7-13  
> Մնացին Անդրանիկ Հակոբյանն ու Հրաչյա Ջավախյանը:


իրանք էլ են հիմա կռվելու?

----------


## Razo

> իրանք էլ են հիմա կռվելու?


Հը՞ն:

----------


## Kuk

> Մնացին Անդրանիկ Հակոբյանն ու Հրաչյա Ջավախյանը:


Իրանցը ե՞րբա լինելու:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հրաչյա Ջավախյանը արդեն 1/4 եզրափակիչումա, կարծեմ վաղնա կպնելու...
Իսկ Անդրանիկ Հակոբյանը 1/8 եզրափակչի մենամարտը *էսօրա* անցկացնելու, բայց չգիտեմ երբ: Պետքա որ 48 կգ-ները պրծնեն նոր իրանք սկսեն,երևի տենց 1 ժամից :Smile:

----------


## Razo

> Հրաչյա Ջավախյանը արդեն 1/4 եզրափակիչումա, կարծեմ վաղնա կպնելու...
> Իսկ Անդրանիկ Հակոբյանը 1/8 եզրափակչի մենամարտը *էսօրա* անցկացնելու, բայց չգիտեմ երբ: Պետքա որ 48 կգ-ները պրծնեն նոր իրանք սկսեն,երևի տենց 1 ժամից


Հուսանք որ գոնե իրանց մոտ կստացվի: :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Հիմա Չինացիներն ու Ֆրանսիացիներն են կպնում:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Ու հավասարա, ամեն ռաունդում մարդա մի հատ են խփել:

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
Չինացին կրեց…

----------


## Kuk

*ԱՐԱ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄՅԱՆԸ ԶՐԿՎԵՑ ՄԵԴԱԼԻՑ*


Միջազգային օլիմպիական կոմիտեն այսօր որակազրկել է Շվեդիան ներկայացնող հայազգի մարզիկ Արա Աբրահամյանին` ոչ սպորտային պահվածքի համար, եւ հետ է վերցրել Պեկինի Օլիմպիադայում նրան շնորհված բրոնզե մեդալը: Այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է «Ասոշիեյթեդ փրես» գործակալությունը: 

Հունահռոմեական ըմբշամարտի մրցաշարում 84 կիլոգրամ քաշային կարգում հանդես եկած Աբրահամյանը հինգշաբթի օրը մասնակցել էր պարգեւատրման արարողությանը եւ ստացել մեդալը, ինչից հետո իջել էր պատվանդանից, շպրտել մեդալը մրցագորգի վրա եւ հեռացել: Այդ քայլով նա իր բողոքն էր արտահայտել մրցավարների դեմ, որոնք, նրա համոզմամբ` անարդարացիորեն, կիսաեզրափակիչում հաղթանակը շնորհել էին իր մրցակցին` իտալացի Անդրեա Մինգուցիին, որն էլ դարձել է օլիմպիական չեմպիոն: 

«Ինձ պետք չէ այս մեդալը, ես ոսկի էի ուզում», - հայտարարել էր Աբրահամյանը: 

33-ամյա ըմբշամարտիկը, ով 2004 թվականի Աթենքի Օլիմպիադայում արծաթե մեդալի էր արժանացել, պատրաստվում է հրաժեշտ տալ սպորտին: «Սա իմ վերջին մրցաշարն է: Ես ոսկի էի ուզում, հետեւաբար` ձախողված եմ համարում այս Օլիմպիադան», - ասել էր նա: 

Շվեդիայի թիմի մարզիչ Լեո Միլարին, իր հերթին, «քաղաքական» էր որակել մրցավարների որոշումը: 

*աղբյուր*

----------


## Ֆելո

Italy 2 - 3 Belgium  :Shok: 
http://livescore.com/default.dll/Gam...QF&game=251035

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պոլուֆինալում Արգենտինա-Բրազիլիա խաղնա լինելու

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հրաչիկ Ջավախյանը դուրս եկավ կիսաեզրափակիչ, քանի որ մրցակիցը հիվանդացել էր :LOL: 
Ընդեղ կմրցի Ռուսաստանը ներկայացնող Տիշենկոյի հետ ու եթե նույնիսկ պարտվի բրոնզե մեդալը արդեն ունի...

----------


## Արամ

Երբա 


> Պոլուֆինալում Արգենտինա-Բրազիլիա խաղնա


լինելու ես խաղը՞

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Երբա լինելու ես խաղը՞


13 րոպեից Հ1-ով :LOL:

----------


## Mitre

էսօր ժամը 18-ին,  15 րոպեից Հ1-ով տալու են

----------


## Արամ

> 13 րոպեից Հ1-ով


վայ տոշնյակ իմ ժամնա քո ժամը...հա ինչ անեմ...լավ ապրիկոս, էէ ապրես, ում կոմիձեգ՞ :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 35 վայրկյան անց



> Կեցցե՛ Հ1-ը


Ասեմ որ կաբելային հեռուստատեսությամբ, 8-9 ալիք ցույց են տալիս....

----------


## Սերխիո

Ինչպես ասում այս դերբիի վերաբերյալ ՝ արգենտինական տանգոն հաղթում է բրազիլական սամբային …

Հ.Գ.
Պատո ,Ռ10 ,Սոբիս :Bye: 
Գագո :Yahoo: 


3- 0

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինչպես ասում այս դերբիի վերաբերյալ ՝ արգենտինական տանգոն հաղթում է բրազիլական սամբային …
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Պատո ,Ռ10 ,Սոբիս
> Գագո
> 
> 
> 3- 0


Մեսսի, Ագուերո  :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ազատոճայիններից որեւիցե մեկդ տեղյակ եք՞, տղեք ջան…

----------


## Angelochek Pushisti

Այսօր  էլ մի հատ բրոնզ բերեցինք բոքսից Հրաչ Ջավախյանը , Հարավային կորեացին  հրաժարվեց մրցելու նրա հետ , դարձավ  մեր 6-րդ բրոնզը

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Այսօր  էլ մի հատ բրոնզ բերեցինք բոքսից Հրաչ Ջավախյանը , Հարավային կորեացին  հրաժարվեց մրցելու նրա հետ , դարձավ  մեր 6-րդ բրոնզը


*Մինիմում* ՝ բրոնզ… :Smile: 
Հուսանք, որ ոսկի կլինի…
Կամ՝ թեկուզ արծաթ, եթե Ջավախյանը հաղթի գոնե կիսաեզրափակիչում: :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ազատոճայիններից որեւիցե մեկդ տեղյակ եք՞, տղեք ջան…


Մարտին Բերբերյանն ու Սուրեն Մարկոսյանը մնացել են առանց մեդալ: Վաղը վերջին ազատոճայիննա` Հարություն Ենոքյան :Smile:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ո՞վ ա տեղյակ Ջավախյանից:

----------


## Davo'o

> Ո՞վ ա տեղյակ Ջավախյանից:


Օգոստոսի քսաներկուսի գիշերն է լինելու կիսաեզրափակիչը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռուս Տիշենկոյի հետ...  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Կարծես թե 6-րդ բրոնզը եկավ

----------

